# Which type is the most sincere?



## wsmf (Oct 19, 2010)

I know sincerity may have lots to do with non-mbti related factors, but let's say it's possible that some types are more sincere than others... And I know it's a tricky question to answer because different types will have different perspectives on this.
But, which type do you think is the most sincere?


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

If they're all using their functions the way they should be using them in accordance with the theory, then this can't be determined as being type-specific, since all the types would be being true to themselves. I have no idea how this can be determined, since this would require mind-reading abilities to know for sure how sincere someone is, unless they're bad at keeping their behavior inconspicuous.


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

This has nothing to do with type.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

How do you know that the responses to this aren't lies? :laughing:



But they are telling the truth. In all seriousness. This sort of thing just begs for sterotypes and other icky stuff.


----------



## Randroth (Nov 25, 2010)

*puts hand on wsmf's shoulder*

Please believe me when I say that ISTP's are easily the sincerest of all Myers-Briggs types. When we say something, you can be absolutely certain that we aren't being facetious or sarcastic, and we will always take your problems seriously.

*engages and maintains eye contact*

I don't think I've ever met an ISTP that wouldn't really, truly care for you--_personally_--from the depths of their heart.

*slides hand down wsmf's arm until we are tenderly holding hands*

There's nothing we would like to do more than to lend you our ears and let you vent, just so you feel welcome and safe talking to us--so you can _know_ that whatever we say, we have your best interests at heart.

*pulls hand away until the last thing you touch is my fingertips sliding along yours*

Goodbye...


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

In my experience, ENFPs tend to be the most sincere. However, sincerity is better judged on a person-to-person basis.


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

Any type which has a preference for Honesty in the Sincerity dimension.


----------



## Recalibar (Feb 20, 2012)

Well, I'm INTP, and I consider myself brutally honest, so sincere in a way, but I have another INTP friend who's not really sincere at all. I think it's independent of type more or less. If I were to say there was a difference, I'd say a T would go either way, and an F would be more sincere the closer they were to someone. While an S might be less prone to lying simply because they aren't good at it. Just a hypothesis, feel free to build or change it how you please.


----------



## Mokek Kwe (Jan 16, 2012)

Well, as long as we're able to go off of stereotypes and personal experiences, I say ISFP or ISTP.


----------



## wsmf (Oct 19, 2010)

Randroth said:


> *puts hand on wsmf's shoulder*
> 
> Please believe me when I say that ISTP's are easily the sincerest of all Myers-Briggs types. When we say something, you can be absolutely certain that we aren't being facetious or sarcastic, and we will always take your problems seriously.
> 
> ...


All my life I believed ISTPs were a very sincere type.. until i read post and got creeped out to the core... LOL!


----------



## wsmf (Oct 19, 2010)

Also, i know peoples' answers, or lack of them, will be dependent on which type they themselves are, so this is interesting. I also posed the question from a hypothetical standpoint from the very start, i know this may have nothing to do with type, i'm just interested in what people have to say


----------



## Randroth (Nov 25, 2010)

wsmf said:


> All my life I believed ISTPs were a very sincere type.. until i read post and got creeped out to the core... LOL!


Haha, "sincere" isn't the first word that comes to mind when I think of ISTP's, but I definitely think we're straight shooters, which is a similar concept. I also agree with Mokek in that ISFP's are also very sincere people in my experience.


----------



## Mokek Kwe (Jan 16, 2012)

wsmf said:


> All my life I believed ISTPs were a very sincere type.. until i read post and got creeped out to the core... LOL!


LOL.... not only are ISTPs kind and sincere, but they are also playful, apparently.


----------



## Psychstix (Feb 20, 2012)

I personally think that the MBTI does not dictate whether one person is more sincere than another. I rather like to believe it is the experiences or life events that change the ethical ideals of an individual and he or she can withstand his or her standards.


----------



## Grac3 (Dec 14, 2011)

I think it all comes down to the individual, but as far as a type as a whole, I would have to say it's probably the ENFPs. They're really able to use their Fe to become more in tune with how you're feeling. Fe combined with their intuitive abilities probably also helps them to catch on more quickly. Then also having the perceiving side will help them to be more sensitive and empathetic rather than being real quick to judge the person.


----------



## DlusionAl (Apr 9, 2011)

ISTP fo sho

We are genuine about what we say.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

Most sincere type, hmm. By sincere I would expect the most honest. INTJ


----------



## Femmefatale (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm going to blow every aspect of the types out of proportions when saying this, but if I did that. Then the two most sincere types would be.

ESFP
INTJ

ESFP: CHICKEN
INTJ: MIRROR

Rofl...


----------



## Femmefatale (Feb 22, 2012)

Uhm... how about no?
Sure, you are honest about what you say. As long as you aren't knowingly going to lose. It's what you don't say that makes me go no. :S



DlusionAl said:


> ISTP fo sho
> 
> We are genuine about what we say.


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

Whoever it is, there's a sure-fire way to know it, they will always let you know by their way of signing off...

"That's what I think.

Sincerely,

XXXX"


----------



## Judas (Aug 11, 2010)

Recalibar said:


> While an S might be less prone to lying simply because they aren't good at it.


 Haha what? ESXPs can be scarily good liars


----------



## KJE (Jan 28, 2012)

I am an ENFP and sincere to a fault!

But... that being said I am also a great liar.


----------



## Femmefatale (Feb 22, 2012)

Lol I'll keep that picture in mind when my bear finally gets over himself and feels safe enough to contact me XD
If he doesn't, then he just isn't worth it. No biggie 
Yeah.. he will. You can't/shalln't force stuff down peoples throats. It's not natural :S

Thank you for being awesome 



DlusionAl said:


> Well I do sincerely hope that it will get better for you
> eh well maybe his fine in his own way.
> 
> For the bear to fish I prefer this one for you
> ...


----------



## DlusionAl (Apr 9, 2011)

Femmefatale said:


> Lol I'll keep that picture in mind when my bear finally gets over himself and feels safe enough to contact me XD
> If he doesn't, then he just isn't worth it. No biggie
> Yeah.. he will. You can't/shalln't force stuff down peoples throats. It's not natural :S
> 
> Thank you for being awesome


Ah well the bear could be a fool and closely related to this one










True, but there are a lot of things that are unnatural but still acceptable. Like clothes, phones, buildings, and the list goes on.

Well, *clears throat* thats what my type is: Awesome. 
You shouldnt expect anything less


----------



## Femmefatale (Feb 22, 2012)

Grin. Actually that picture is once again very accurate of what just occurred. I've been starring myself blind in this Mecca of fun and theory. So blind that when my bear finally texted me I was so long gone into theory land that I was being an insensitive jerk who didn't ask him back what he was up to. Didn't realise it untill the damage was done 

Sigh, fucking cyanide IN -kicks it- Hmm... so what are you up to?  



DlusionAl said:


> Ah well the bear could be a fool and closely related to this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FillInTheBlank (Dec 24, 2011)

From my perspective, there is no 'most sincere type.' Sincerity is just a characteristic a person may have regardless of their type.


----------



## hairyhunk (Jan 16, 2012)

sincerity isn't a type thing. it's a maturity thing. but i imagine the way it manifests probably depends on things like personality and culture.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Insincerity doesn't make someone bad. I am afraid to be myself in most situations, I hold back a lot of what I feel is "wrong with me" and act the opposite e.g. I am very shy but I act like I am very sociable and chatty in order to be liked and it seems to make other people happier. True, it's not a healthy thing to do and I do it a lot less as I'm getting older but when you struggle with self acceptance it's difficult to be sincere. I don't think this has anything to do with my type though, more like environmental factors - more so in the past.


----------

